# herm fursuit?



## mstr.litamacwolf (Mar 26, 2014)

Just a question that popped into my head.Has anyone ever made a herm fur suit? If not is there any builder that can and would build one? Not a murr suit just one with both of the goody parts.


----------



## DeCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

How the heck can it be "not a murrsuit" yet still have "both of the goody parts".

Secondly, WHY


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 26, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> How the heck can it be "not a murrsuit" yet still have "both of the goody parts".



Yeah, that crossed my mind as well 
Just... Get a female suit with boobs and put some socks in your pants. Or a Pringles roll if your characer is closer to Gideon's designs(kinda NSFW)? I dunno...


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 26, 2014)

Uh, what?
Why?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 26, 2014)

You are better off not getting one with the parts...installed in. Otherwise, you are building a murrsuit regardless if that's your intention to or not.


----------

